# Recycled sweater mittens



## cagneylauren (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been busy the last few months making mittens out of recycled sweaters I picked up at local thrift stores. I used 100% lambs wool sweaters, felted them using my washer and dryer, then cut them up for fabric to create my beauties. Each one would be my favorite....until I created the next! My collection kept getting larger and larger so I decided to enter a couple of craft fairs and see if there was market. I was pleasantly surprised that I had over $1500 in mitten sales!! It was so flattering that others liked them as well as I. Now......I need to make myself a pair!


----------



## geribaer (Jun 20, 2016)

fabulous idea!!! they're beautiful!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What a great way to recycle and make some cash!


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

They are beautiful! 
Are yours lined? We saw some last year at a craft show lined with fleece. Oh so soft and warm.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice selection. Well done. 

My dust has made and sold many pairs st her church bazaar. The pair she gave me are so warm.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Marvelous idea! Those are oh so beautiful! You are one smart cookie!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cagneylauren (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, the mittens are lined with fleece and they are warm!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

What a great idea. They are lovely.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Great work and great idea. Do you really need to make yourself a pair? None left to choose from????


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

They are fantastic! I love them ... and I have always loved recycling. It 's so satisfying to make something beautiful out of someone's throwaways!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

What a great collection of fabulous mittens! Very clever idea.


----------



## bonnie ciomek (Aug 10, 2016)

They are beautiful. I live in Georgia, it is so hard to find any wool sweaters. Are the cuffs made from the sleeve cuffs. So nice!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great idea and great job!????????


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No question about why those sold! I bought a pair last winter and they are so wonderful to my arthritic hands!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## cagneylauren (Aug 13, 2014)

I use both the cuffs and the waist ribbing for my cuffs. I generally cut then to 3 1/4 inches long and then 7 to 7 1/2 inches wide before sewing them together to attach to the body of the mitten.????


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Neat! You found a market niche! Good for you.
Just curious, what do you sake them for?


----------



## sandease (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish I could find 100% wool sweaters at our thrift shop. It appears that the people sorting items in the back room are hoarding the wool items. There's a woman in my town who makes and sells mittens made from wool sweaters. She charges $35 a pair, good profit when you are able to get your hands on the raw materials for next to nothing.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Brilliant idea, they looks cosy.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful and great recycling.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are great!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I am curious as to how much you were able to sell them for. I too would have trouble picking a favorite, as they are all very nice. ♥


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

Fantastic project and idea. Love the mittens. I can see why you have favorites until the next one you make. Great idea.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Your mittens are very beautiful! I tried making a pair one time without success.


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a friend in Mn. That sells these on Etsy and does very good business. Yours are beautiful, but sadly where I live I could not use these.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

What a great idea. They are gorgeous.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Gorgeous mittens. A business in your future?


----------



## Raggmopp (Feb 6, 2016)

Pattern and directions please,thanks


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wonderful! And I bet they are warm as toast. I would love to have a pattern if there is one. Do you hand sew or use a machine?


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Amazing!!! Really nice!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

They are beautiful. I have a sweater of my husband that he felted. I should try it too. Yours are all individually beautiful! Keep going, you found a niche!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

They're fantastic! And it looks like you decorated some of them also with appliques, maybe cut from other felted pieces.


cagneylauren said:


> I have been busy the last few months making mittens out of recycled sweaters I picked up at local thrift stores. I used 100% lambs wool sweaters, felted them using my washer and dryer, then cut them up for fabric to create my beauties. Each one would be my favorite....until I created the next! My collection kept getting larger and larger so I decided to enter a couple of craft fairs and see if there was market. I was pleasantly surprised that I had over $1500 in mitten sales!! It was so flattering that others liked them as well as I. Now......I need to make myself a pair!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

These are beautiful. No wonder they sold well. :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

They look gorgeous. Great work.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

My jaw dropped when I saw this amazing gorgeous beautiful array of mittens. So creative, each one a stunner. I particularly love how you used buttons to add visual interest. Were the applique flowers and such part of the original sweaters? If you added them yourself you are a GENIUS!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely mittens.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Great idea!!! All very pretty!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Those are super! My mum made some for my brother, sister and I when we were children - all from an old jumper :sm09:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice! And your personal embellishments make them into special, one-of-a kinds. Great job.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job and that is more work than one may think. Congratulations.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful mittens and such a smart idea.


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

wowee, i'm so impressed!


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

https://www.pinterest.com/explore/sweater-mittens/


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

May I suggest that those who worry about what to give teachers as gifts, have found the answer (not that they should feel they have to in any way!) Being outdoors on duty (and your not the ones running, which keeps the little ones warm/hot,) teachers seriously enjoy very warm, windproof mitts. The felting of the wool makes them very nearly windproof and the fleece lining finishes the task. I have been making these for years (although not nearly as nicely decorated as these!) I always get requests for them from parents for their children's teachers.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

How clever you are!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

pb9759 said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/explore/sweater-mittens/


Thanks for this link, and Wow really got lost in this page! I have some sweaters to do this with - and actually felted them - just need to do the rest! This is one of the many great ideas gotten here and saved...I certainly it's one I get around to doing. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> I am curious as to how much you were able to sell them for. I too would have trouble picking a favorite, as they are all very nice. ♥


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful. They look like they were fun to make, great idea!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

They look really pretty and warm, did you use a sewing pattern? May I ask how much you sold them for?


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

WOW These are amazing


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are amazing! Great job!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Best tip I can offer to you who haven't done them before- start with lightweight wool sweaters!


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

Beautiful mittens! They look very warm!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! You did great and did a fantastic job!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

How much do you sell each pair for?


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job at recycling and making something beautiful that everyone needs. Merry Christmas , Davena


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a terrific job you did with these darling mittens. It is not a wonder they sold like hot cakes. I love them


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Brilliant. They are beautiful!


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

I have also felted old wool sweaters and cut out shoe liners. Keeps your tootsies toasty!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

janetec said:


> I have also felted old wool sweaters and cut out shoe liners. Keeps your tootsies toasty!


Excellant idea too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------

